# Accomodation Required Moving to Sydney Couple plus two small kids



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

Though bit confused in between sydney and melbourne but most probably now I will be moving to Sydney with my wife and 2 small kids 3, 2. I need any member help here to let me know a reasonable priced accomodation there I am looking for ground floor with two room one master bed room other could be bed plus small living room type, any suggestion pls!! pls help my budget is for a reasonable but nice accomodation, thanks


----------



## Mohsinsa (Dec 29, 2009)

I have visited different sites like some people have mentioned here but i am also sending mails to people there like airbnb.com but would really be thankful if some one can suggest some physical place to contact i can afford upto $300-$400 per week comfortably, looking forward


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Australia*

The ground floor gonna cost you. Normally in Sydney the rents are very high. The single room apartment is about $200-$400 per week. The apartment with two rooms will be about $600-$800 per week. That is the rate if you wanna live in the city. If you want to live in suburbs then it would be manageable for you.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Mohsinsa - you might want to look for something in the west then and I mean a bit further west like Parramatta or even further. For $400 per week you can get a really nice house or something like that. If you want to live closer to CBD, your rent is to be expected $500 - $600 per week for the same.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Yes a bit further away from the city...The roads are very good and not to worry to much about traffic. 
Study the routes well, test drive how long it would take you to and fro the shops. Decide from there and it's much more tranquil.

best regards


----------

